
150-Kilowatt US Navy Laser Successfully Shoots Down Drone in Test - tech-historian
https://www.newsweek.com/us-navy-pacific-fleet-laser-1506145
======
tech-historian
Also see:

[https://twitter.com/USPacificFleet/status/126393232204843417...](https://twitter.com/USPacificFleet/status/1263932322048434176?s=19)

